# baby central bearded dragon



## grub73 (Feb 3, 2009)

Just got my licenece and got my first reptile today 

baby central bearded dragon


----------



## TWR40T (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations mate.


----------



## Jewly (Feb 3, 2009)

awww what a cutie.

I wonder if you can stop at just one...lol


----------



## grub73 (Feb 3, 2009)

just one strict orders


----------



## jimbomma (Feb 3, 2009)

nice one, congrats.


----------



## Mulcahy (Feb 3, 2009)

you gota push the bounderys haha u can never stop at one


----------



## grub73 (Feb 3, 2009)

ive got scorpions as well


----------



## grub73 (Feb 3, 2009)

the lizard is cross with yellow and a orange one


----------



## jibba (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice one.

Age??


----------



## grub73 (Feb 3, 2009)

4 weeks


----------



## Already_Gone (Feb 3, 2009)

its lonely


----------



## caradeller (Feb 3, 2009)

poor little thing...by its self in big tank....i told my house mate that and that when it rounds around the edge of tank...it could lead to a brain disfunction.and die..but if there was two then i would stop......i got two now lol...
but then she asked why my 3 year old didnt do it ...


----------



## Dave (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice dragon

ps they aren't social creatures, they are solitary and are better kept alone


----------



## grub73 (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks mate


----------



## grub73 (Feb 4, 2009)

i done his tank up today looks better


----------



## James..94 (Feb 4, 2009)

Awwwwww its so cute


----------



## Kirby (Feb 4, 2009)

the uv and heat wont pass through glass. 

he's very cute, he doesnt need a friend, and it looks like he's gonna have some pretty good colours.


----------



## grub73 (Feb 4, 2009)

the tank is pretty warm its about 28c in there .and i take him out side for about an hour a day for hes uv


----------



## lemonz (Feb 4, 2009)

28* is not enough. it needs to be 40 in one end and about 25.


----------



## grub73 (Feb 4, 2009)

well the thermomter is at the other end opposite the light


----------



## lemonz (Feb 4, 2009)

k, try boost the temps. and i suggest you take the sand out, before you get a lifestime of lectures.


----------



## grub73 (Feb 5, 2009)

where i got it from the guy had hes ones on sand , hes had sand in there for years


----------



## melgalea (Feb 5, 2009)

do u have any air vents in the tank.


----------



## grub73 (Feb 5, 2009)

yes i do


----------



## grub73 (Feb 8, 2009)

more pics i taken today


----------



## grub73 (Feb 11, 2009)

hes doing well and the tank temp around 40c at one end


----------



## grub73 (Feb 11, 2009)

Also today when i had him out in the sun i notice a orange shade started coming on his head ,very very light though


----------



## grub73 (Feb 13, 2009)

hi all , when i clean him out today , i redun his tank 
i done the tank while he was outside in the sun 
i hope u enjoy


----------



## grub73 (Feb 13, 2009)

more


----------



## XKiller (Feb 13, 2009)

thats a mad little guy


----------



## Shadowfoxpika2 (Feb 17, 2009)

Such wonderful patterns on its back ! Its going to beautiful when she grows up!


----------



## gravitation (Feb 17, 2009)

I can't really tell from the pictures but is the UV source in with the bearded? Or seperated by glass? Needs to be in the tank with it, i read you took care of the temps and i'm not going to lecture you but i would SERIOUSLY consider ditching the sand and going with tiles or newspaper, or atleast place the veggie food bowl and water bowl on something solid so that neither the sand can get in or food can fall out, impaction kills incase you weren't already aware.


----------



## grub73 (Feb 19, 2009)

spyro shedding and changing colour looks like a green colour dont know how


----------



## grub73 (Feb 19, 2009)

more pics changing colour


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 19, 2009)

grub73 said:


> more pics changing colour


Lime scale went down to 2 Bucks


----------



## grub73 (Feb 19, 2009)

hi what u mean?


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 19, 2009)

Well If u read the paper in the first pic above my other post there an add for LIME SCALE  I was bored haha


----------



## grub73 (Feb 20, 2009)

more i taken today


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 20, 2009)

Mate you really need to remove the glass between the light and the dragon, glass won't pass any UV as kirby said. At this age they need all the UV they can get otherwise.... If your worried about it getting out put a screen lid on or invest in a full hood with the lights mounted inside.


----------



## grub73 (Feb 20, 2009)

no glass hes in a plastic tub outside with no roof on it just getting some sun , i have wire over the top to protect it


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 20, 2009)

grub73 said:


> no glass hes in a plastic tub outside with no roof on it just getting some sun , i have wire over the top to protect it


 
Fantastic mate, from the pics of the tank it looked like you still had the glass between it and the tank.


----------



## grub73 (Feb 20, 2009)

i do it everyday for over an hour


----------



## grub73 (Feb 23, 2009)

I got rid of the sand today and put artfical grass in it ,tell me what u guys think


----------



## XKiller (Feb 23, 2009)

he looks awesme man growing fast


----------



## mark83 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done mate. He's looking good


----------



## grub73 (Mar 1, 2009)

just had another shed and getting realy fat


----------



## grub73 (Mar 24, 2009)

I forgot to mention i got m beardie from a great breeder that takes pride in his pets, he is from on here his name is brettex , and would recomend anyone to buy from him


----------



## mark83 (Mar 24, 2009)

He looks like my little fella. he eats like a pig. cant wait til he gets bigger. wont take long the way he eats


----------



## katgurl (Mar 24, 2009)

if you have a tattoo or piercing, you'll understand what everyone is saying.. it's impossible to just have one. These beautiful creatures (all reptiles) are addictive. Yes, they're solitary so you'll need more enclosures!! lol...


----------



## grub73 (Mar 26, 2009)

Updated pics of my beardie , while he was sunbaking outside today


----------



## thals (Mar 26, 2009)

aww he's gorgeous, looks to be colouring up nicely.


----------



## Brettix (Mar 26, 2009)

wow,colour starting to come through now.
Looking good.


----------



## XKiller (Mar 26, 2009)

looking great mate


----------



## thebraddles (Mar 26, 2009)

ahh to be young again, i remember when my two where that small. they are fantastic pets. i would suggest u get a playmate for him/her, but doesnt look like the tank is big enough. im hoping that u dont have a stubborn one like my two, took me almost a year to get them on vegies, and now one will only eat pee's and the other carrots.lol.


----------



## Dave (Mar 26, 2009)

They don't need "playmates" they aren't going to be unhappy being alone. Two together will stress them as theres competition for food/basking spot etc. He is looking great


----------



## thebraddles (Mar 26, 2009)

Dave94 said:


> They don't need "playmates" they aren't going to be unhappy being alone. Two together will stress them as theres competition for food/basking spot etc. He is looking great



yeah that might be true mate, but mine have been living quite happily together.


----------



## Lovemydragons (Mar 26, 2009)

I have two, thought I had a boy and a girl, but found out 6 months ago they're two girls. They've been together for 4 years. They sleep together, and bask together but always have enough room to have separate sleeping/basking spots. Always have 2 dishes of vegies/salad and lots of live food when it does go in. No problems.

But they will be sharing a boy when it comes time!!


----------



## thebraddles (Mar 26, 2009)

Lovemydragons said:


> I have two, thought I had a boy and a girl, but found out 6 months ago they're two girls. They've been together for 4 years. They sleep together, and bask together but always have enough room to have separate sleeping/basking spots. Always have 2 dishes of vegies/salad and lots of live food when it does go in. No problems.
> 
> But they will be sharing a boy when it comes time!!



yeah i have a similar set up to u mate, only they eat out of the same bowl. also about having a male and female, i thought i did too. turns out i got 2 females aswell. lol.


----------

